# 2nd cook, Lamb shoulder



## Ozynorts (Nov 8, 2019)

Evening to you all in the USA.
got up early this morning to get my second ever cook going. A lamb shoulder.
my first was a pork shoulder and despite good flavour it wasn’t tender enough. I didn’t have and temp probes at that stage, had them on order but they hadn’t arrived.  I tried to cook based on the temp in the lid therm. Hhhaaaahaaaaa. My probes arrived (Inkbird IBT-2x) and after checking them via the boiling water method they appeared to be very accurate. So easy to hookup via Bluetooth.
I set one up on the grill and one in the meat. All I can say is wow. Instant temp control. It appears my lid therm was reading 50’f hotter than what it is at the grill. This meant I tried to cook the pork with no where near enough heat.
Lamb has been cooking now for 3 1/2 hours and the temp is sitting nicely around 230 and I have been able to keep it reasonably consistent. Will update later


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 8, 2019)

Sounds declious. Post up pics of the finish. Yea the stock lid or door thermos are usually bad. Mine reads about 50F low.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 8, 2019)

If it's bone in pork butt and you don't have access to a thermometer you can wiggle the bone when you think it's done if it wiggles and feels like it will pull right out it's done if not keep cooking it


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 8, 2019)

Yes, please post pictures. Before and after if you happen to have them. I'm quite interested in any lamb cut I don't regularly see. It's a 2 hour drive to get these cuts, wanna make sure it's worth my time!


----------



## Ozynorts (Nov 8, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Yes, please post pictures. Before and after if you happen to have them. I'm quite interested in any lamb cut I don't regularly see. It's a 2 hour drive to get these cuts, wanna make sure it's worth my time!


Sorry, forgot to take a pic before it went in. We love lamb in Australia, perhaps because we have the best in the world so it is really popular and readily available.


----------



## Ozynorts (Nov 8, 2019)

I think I’ve hit the stall. It’s sitting at 154 f and not moving. Any tips


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 8, 2019)

Cool informative article in various countries lamb. https://www.thespruceeats.com/new-zealand-lamb-versus-american-lamb-2216546


----------



## Ozynorts (Nov 8, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Cool informative article in various countries lamb. https://www.thespruceeats.com/new-zealand-lamb-versus-american-lamb-2216546


Good article that. There is a very competitive rivalry between Australia and New Zealand in “everything “ and if you buy either you will be buying a quality product.


----------



## Ozynorts (Nov 8, 2019)

6 hours in.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 8, 2019)

Man that is looking good!!


----------



## Ozynorts (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks, I’m really surprised. I bought a budget smoker and after last week was convinced I had wasted my time. The probes have changed everything. I have been able to maintain an even temp and can watch the meat temp rising in real time.


----------



## Ozynorts (Nov 8, 2019)

9 hours in.


----------



## Ozynorts (Nov 8, 2019)

I realised that my probe on the plate was a bit removed from my meat so I have moved it closer. The temp jumped up straight away. Oops, oh well it looks great and a quick finger poke test seems to suggest good things ahead


----------



## Ozynorts (Nov 9, 2019)

Well after another hour we couldn’t wait any longer. 10 hours  . The flavour, omg, everyone was raving. 
my description of the burnt ends “adults popping candy “
One of our friends arrived mid cook. Her comment , get it off, it’s burnt. After tasting , I am buying one of those cookers.  
success


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2019)

What was the final IT of the lamb?
I always thought most people eat it med/rare.
At least that's how I like my lamb chops!
It sure looks good though!
Al


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes I also wonder how the shoulder is structured. Wondered if it was one of those things that you take to 205 or...


----------



## Ozynorts (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Ozynorts (Nov 11, 2019)

I thought I had already attached this final pic but I guess not.
In hindsight I would take it off earlier but that is the fun of learning something new. It was still great though.


----------

